# Driver List



## lockdoc (Jun 19, 2011)

Hi everybody,

Is there some sort of driver list where I can read which chipset FreeBSD supports for devices such as network/wifi cards, sound cards, etc?


----------



## akregator (Jun 19, 2011)

Hello,

Maybe this page could help you : http://www.freebsd.org/releases/8.2R/hardware.html


----------



## troberts (Jun 19, 2011)

Go to http://www.FreeBSD.org/releases/, then click on the "Hardware Notes" link for the version you want to install.


----------



## lockdoc (Jun 19, 2011)

Thank you.


----------

